
A huge mouth and no anus – this could be our earliest known ancestor - saycheese
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jan/30/huge-mouth-and-no-anus-earliest-known-ancestor-saccorhytus-coronarious-evolution
======
saycheese
Here's the related research, "Meiofaunal deuterostomes from the basal Cambrian
of Shaanxi (China)":

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature21072.html)

